# Humber Bridge closed to cycling and pedestrians



## craigwend (3 Apr 2021)

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Apr 2021)

Reading the comments it sounds like some people have jumped

which is sad and tragic

but it also sounds like the obvious solution would increase the effect of the wind on the bridge which could (and I'm possibly adding stuff here) compromise the safety of the whole bridge.
Or maybe it would just costs too much money to stop people being able to climb the railings??

Either way I am rather dubious when all walking and cycling is banned with no published plan, no plan to make a plan - and no dates for re-opening


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Apr 2021)

Erskine Bridge, across the Clyde, has been used by numerous people to jump to their deaths. The solution was an anti-suicide fence which is nigh on impossible to climb due to its height and inward curvature. Other designs include a veil of wires. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suicide_barrier

(I realise the Erskine Bridge is only a fraction of the length of the Humber Bridge.)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Apr 2021)

April fool?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> April fool?



Doesn’t seem so...
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-humber-56625186


----------



## OldShep (3 Apr 2021)

It’s the 3rd of April today


----------



## craigwend (3 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> April fool?


No - genuine, off top of my head 5 known suicides recently


----------



## figbat (3 Apr 2021)

So the paths are closed - anything stopping one from riding across on the road?


----------



## DCLane (3 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> So the paths are closed - anything stopping one from riding across on the road?



Looks like it: 
View: https://twitter.com/HumBridgeNews/status/1378333928134742017
. Motorcycles and mopeds permitted, not bikes. https://www.humberbridge.co.uk/humberbridge/toll-charges-restrictions/

This bit's therefore out-of-date: https://www.humberbridge.co.uk/ufaq...e-on-the-bridge-will-the-footpaths-be-open-2/


----------



## OldShep (3 Apr 2021)

This sign


----------



## Nick Saddlesore (3 Apr 2021)

The FNRttC York to Hull isn't happening this year, and may now just be one for the memories. There are 'No Cycling' signs on the road, and I wouldn't fancy the windsuck of a passing artic. There seem to be sad and valid reasons for the closure, presumably till some sort of solution can be found, funded and installed.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2021)

It is tragic that people are choosing to jump off the bridge, but I don't see how the ban is going to save desperate people in the future. What if they drive halfway across then just stop their car and get out before anybody can stop them?

Alternatively, they go to a different bridge instead? This bridge over the A63 at Hessle is only 300 metres from the Humber Bridge. 






Even if you had security guards preventing access to the Humber Bridge, people could be at this one within 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Local council had eight foot high wire fences, similar to those around schools, erected on a local bridge. They didn't erect any such fencing on the bridge above it. Doesn't stop anyone walking out onto the higher bridge. Or driving out and stopping as mentioned above.

"No Hope Bridge"/"Bridge of No Hope" over the M62, was enclosed to stop people doing this.


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> What if they drive halfway across then just stop their car and get out before anybody can stop them?


Nothing. Indeed, people have. The bridge was not closed to cars.

This is collective punishment of active travel instead of spending any money doing the right things. Try spotting the cyclist on the Humber Bridge management board.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is tragic that people are choosing to jump off the bridge, but I don't see how the ban is going to save desperate people in the future. What if they drive halfway across then just stop their car and get out before anybody can stop them?
> 
> Alternatively, they go to a different bridge instead? This bridge over the A63 at Hessle is only 300 metres from the Humber Bridge.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, doesn't look good for the York-Humber Bridge-York day ride.

Having said that, @ColinJ's latest route brings us to the north side of the bridge, so we only cross it for the sake of it, and to get our scran at the very agreeable bait stop on the south bank.

The ride's a good 'un in lots of other respects, but doing it without the bridge would rip the guts out of it.

It's not only cyclists who will be unimpressed with the closure.

Each time I've been across, the path has been quite busy with pedestrians, and on one occasion, an organised charity jog.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> *Oh dear, doesn't look good for the York-Humber Bridge-York day ride.*
> 
> Having said that, @ColinJ's latest route brings us to the north side of the bridge, so we only cross it for the sake of it, and to get our scran at the very agreeable bait stop on the south bank.
> 
> The ride's a good 'un in lots of other respects, but doing it without the bridge would rip the guts out of it.


I came to the same conclusion myself, so I am planning a post-restrictions, post-vaccinations flat 100 miler from Garforth instead - see *THIS POST*.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Apr 2021)

Is it possible they plan to reopen it, but have just said "indefinite" in case some sad souls put a reopening date in their diaries?
Sounds like there has been a concentration of sad events in march - maybe they were worried about a trend, and social media probably wouldn't help.
If it is permanent I think it a daft decision.

Suicide attempts on London tube - around 5 a month - intervention has helped.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ndon-underground-tfl-samaritans-a8801566.html

Can't see them removing the london tube as a transport option.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2021)

So sad that people get into such a state that they feel that jumping off a bridge is the only option, but surely they will find another place to go. Closing the bridge is a poor decision, I think. 

I would guess that it's also a commuter route for some, too. Maybe for folk that don't have cars, even. There's their job gone!


----------



## matticus (4 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I would guess that it's also a commuter route for some, too. Maybe for folk that don't have cars, even. There's their job gone!


Exactly.

But hey, cyclists don't matter - they should buy cars.

There should be temporary cycle lanes immediately. Cost almost nothing.


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> There should be temporary cycle lanes immediately. Cost almost nothing.


It should be a legal requirement, like for roadworks.

It should be enforced, unlike for roadworks.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2021)

Typical. The overridingly sensible majority are penalised and disadvantaged due the the - in this case sad and regrettable - behaviour of a few. 

That's the British way - don't deal with the problem, penalise those who've done nothing wrong.


----------



## Tom B (4 Apr 2021)

I wonder if they're trying to break the cycle if you pardon the pun.

We have a bridge locally that after years and decades of being nothing out of the ordinary became a bit of magnet for those wishing to jump, or threaten to jump emphasised after a couple of high profile jumpers widely reported in the press.

Now because king car couldn't be inconvenienced they built expensive higher fences (aka climbing aids) in an effort to stop people climbing it. When a nearby cycleway was opened (former railway route) it was insisted that they fully cover it. 

Hopefully closure of these paths will just be for a month or so to try and break this pattern of behaviour. 

I've cycled the bridge and I'd be bloody miffed if that was my commute / route to see my family they ought to be obliged to provide a shuttle bus.


----------



## Solocle (4 Apr 2021)

Tom B said:


> I wonder if they're trying to break the cycle if you pardon the pun.
> 
> We have a bridge locally that after years and decades of being nothing out of the ordinary became a bit of magnet for those wishing to jump, or threaten to jump emphasised after a couple of high profile jumpers widely reported in the press.
> 
> ...


I planned a route a while back that includes the Humber.





Sod it, if I ever feel like doing this route, I'll still ride across the bridge, but on the carriageway! I wonder if they've thought about their liability in such an event...


----------



## craigwend (5 Apr 2021)

I read on a local (Hull area) forum that limited numbers of cyclist are being allowed through by security guards, nothing official though.

Six deaths in one month tragically... 
https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## Arrowfoot (5 Apr 2021)

One possibility is to stop press coverage to avoid copycats. It also avoids overzealous and emotive reporting.

The knee-jerk is to close it off the bridge. And when the press writes reports like this *"Saturday's decision to close both footpaths on the bridge was derided by some. But for bereaved families, it was long overdue or simply not enough."*

Why is the bridge is being blamed? I can understand extra measures such as fencing etc. 

Any life lost is tragic but this sort of reporting should be stopped.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Apr 2021)

Tom B said:


> I've cycled the bridge and I'd be bloody miffed if that was my commute / route to see my family they ought to be obliged to provide a shuttle bus.


The Dartford crossing bridge has a free shuttle-bus.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Apr 2021)

Solocle said:


> Sod it, if I ever feel like doing this route, I'll still ride across the bridge, but on the carriageway! I wonder if they've thought about their liability in such an event...



You could, although you would need to get through the toll barriers on the north side.

Having been spotted making your way across, it's inevitable you would face some official displeasure from a Humberside police patrol called to meet you.

Looks like you are heading to York, so you could cross the Ouse at Goole from where there's some agreeable minor roads to your destination.


----------



## Solocle (5 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> You could, although you would need to get through the toll barriers on the north side.
> 
> Having been spotted making your way across, it's inevitable you would face some official displeasure from a Humberside police patrol called to meet you.
> 
> Looks like you are heading to York, so you could cross the Ouse at Goole from where there's some agreeable minor roads to your destination.


Which misses the point of the route, to follow the Fosse Way and Ermine Street as faithfully as possible, while also clocking up 500 km, with a proper journey between two cities.

As for the toll booths, it looks possible to wiggle a bike past those barriers if necessary, then make an immediate escape onto minor roads at the exit, and head for South Cave. Or could always play the "sorry guv, I've just ridden 250 miles, the shared use path seemed closed, so I must have missed the no cycling sign" card. You probably wouldn't see it if you decided to join the carriageway from the path at the gate, after all!


----------



## craigwend (5 Apr 2021)

Solocle said:


> Which misses the point of the route, to follow the Fosse Way and Ermine Street as faithfully as possible, while also clocking up 500 km, with a proper journey between two cities.
> 
> As for the toll booths, it looks possible to wiggle a bike past those barriers if necessary, then make an immediate escape onto minor roads at the exit, and head for South Cave. Or could always play the "sorry guv, I've just ridden 250 miles, the shared use path seemed closed, so I must have missed the no cycling sign" card. You probably wouldn't see it if you decided to join the carriageway from the path at the gate, after all!


It's hopefully not a long term solution, it's used both recreationally and commuting. There is an online petition that had been started before the more draconian response that was going to propose to put gates up between 10.pm and 6.am when a lot of suicides on the bridge occurred

https://www.change.org/p/humber-bri...hare_initial&utm_term=share_for_starters_page


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Apr 2021)

Solocle said:


> Which misses the point of the route, to follow the Fosse Way and Ermine Street as faithfully as possible, while also clocking up 500 km, with a proper journey between two cities.
> 
> As for the toll booths, it looks possible to wiggle a bike past those barriers if necessary, then make an immediate escape onto minor roads at the exit, and head for South Cave. Or could always play the "sorry guv, I've just ridden 250 miles, the shared use path seemed closed, so I must have missed the no cycling sign" card. You probably wouldn't see it if you decided to join the carriageway from the path at the gate, after all!



Joining the carriageway from the path at the gate would entail lifting your bike over the gate, then lifting it over the barriers to reach the carriageway.

To avoid the two barriers you would need to follow the vehicle route, taking you past the 'No cycling' sign.

You might be able to talk yourself out of bother at the other end, but the 'honest mistake' excuse would not fly.

Having cycled many miles, you could reasonably say you were unaware of the closure, but it would still be clear you had deliberately flouted the regulations.


----------



## craigwend (5 Apr 2021)

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## mjr (5 Apr 2021)

Well that was always going to happen.

In the 2011 Census, fewer than 6 people commuted by cycle across the bridge, but a lot has changed since then.


----------



## Solocle (5 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Joining the carriageway from the path at the gate would entail lifting your bike over the gate, then lifting it over the barriers to reach the carriageway.
> 
> To avoid the two barriers you would need to follow the vehicle route, taking you past the 'No cycling' sign.
> 
> ...


Here's what I'm talking about.




I presume any cyclist joining the carriageway here would be looking to their right, and miss the no cycling sign to the left.


----------



## matticus (5 Apr 2021)

craigwend said:


> https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar
> 
> View attachment 582453


So I infer it is this guy 
View: https://youtu.be/lW4hR51Gilw

I've met him on a few Audaxes! Nice guy, doesn't seem like a keen trouble-maker.
( I might be in a film he took in Ludlow.)


----------



## Bianchi boy (5 Apr 2021)

Can they close this section of the highway to cyclists without first implementing a T.T.R.O ?


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2021)

Bianchi boy said:


> Can they close this section of the highway to cyclists without first implementing a T.T.R.O ?



It's not "highway" but a foot/cycle path alongside the bridge. The West path has been closed for quite a long time, it's the East one that's now been closed as well.


----------



## lane (5 Apr 2021)

Moronic decision. Lots of people jump off bridges all across the UK every year, are we going to close all pedestrian bridges and cycle bridges and all bridges to foot and cycle traffic. Never mind the various events that use the bridge what about people using it for day to day activities like getting to work.


----------



## figbat (5 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's not "highway" but a foot/cycle path alongside the bridge. The West path has been closed for quite a long time, it's the East one that's now been closed as well.


If it’s a pu right of way then presumably there’s a process that is needed to close or divert it. I was wondering the same about a TTRO, but then they also close it at short notice for weather too.


----------



## mjr (5 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's not "highway" but a foot/cycle path alongside the bridge. The West path has been closed for quite a long time, it's the East one that's now been closed as well.


It is not marked on the OS maps as a distinct right of way, so I believe it to be considered a cycleway (with foot use permitted) as part of the highway. Remember that legally a highway can be comprised of a carriageway, cycleway and footway.

I suspect the Humber Bridge Acts give the board the power to take short term emergency management actions but I have not found a copy of the 1959 or 1971 Acts online. The 2013 Act allows them to "do any other thing (including the provision of facilities and the carrying on of any business) which in the opinion of the Board can usefully be undertaken by the Board by virtue of the Board's functions in relation to the bridge and which, in the opinion of the Board, is likely to provide economic, social, cultural or environmental benefits to all or some of the population of, or visitors to, the Humber area." They may be relying on that power, but it being a net benefit seems a bit shaky if the closure continues into the working week!

Later in the 2013 Act, it says "The Board is deemed to be the traffic authority for the highway on the bridge for the purposes of the Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984" so they can make Traffic Regulation Orders to ban bikes and foot passengers, but I think it would take longer and be a difficult argument, especially as the Act states later that they must be allowed to cross with nil toll.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Apr 2021)

You’d think they could at least instigate a shuttle service for cyclists who need to cross. The bridge is there to make a convenient connection after all. Wouldn’t cost much to have a Transit van on standby.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2021)

KneesUp said:


> You’d think they could at least instigate a shuttle service for cyclists who need to cross.


Especially since the diversion is about 90 kms (56 miles)!


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Especially since the diversion is about 90 kms (56 miles)!



Or maybe even further.

If you pitched up at Barton on Humber on the south side and found the bridge closed, you'd have to track back to Scunthorpe to cross the Trent, then up to Goole to cross the Ouse, before heading east to the north side of the bridge.

Google Maps has that at 65 miles, which I reckon is about right.

We've done that route as part of the York-Humber Bridge rides, and I can't think of any significantly shorter way.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/G...1b8973d3355df2!2m2!1d-0.449848!2d53.70484!3e1


----------



## lane (6 Apr 2021)

Discrimination against cyclists and pedestrians pure and simple.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Or maybe even further.
> 
> If you pitched up at Barton on Humber on the south side and found the bridge closed, you'd have to track back to Scunthorpe to cross the Trent, then up to Goole to cross the Ouse, before heading east to the north side of the bridge.
> 
> ...


I got Memory Map to auto-route it. First attempt used the motorway so I forced it off that. The second attempt used mainly A-roads. That came in at about 90 km. 

If I were going to cycle it though, I would definitely take a longer route and use quieter roads where possible!


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I got Memory Map to auto-route it. First attempt used the motorway so I forced it off that. The second attempt used mainly A-roads. That came in at about 90 km.
> 
> If I were going to cycle it though, I would definitely take a longer route and use quieter roads where possible!



Yes, the awkward bit is the northside.

The M62 obviously is out, which becomes the A63, but that's really not suitable for cycling, so you have to do lots of crossing to and fro of the vehicle route, adding mileage.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Apr 2021)

It is a stupid decision and hopefully only temporary.

Sadly, if someone wants to do away with themselves, closing the Humber bridge day and night wont help. That strangely doesn't help their mental health issues and or personal circumstances.


----------



## Boopop (6 Apr 2021)

I'd just ride along the pavement anyway I think. What's the worst that could happen? Very little compared to the worst outcome of riding on the road in this case.


----------



## Tom B (6 Apr 2021)

Boopop said:


> I'd just ride along the pavement anyway I think. What's the worst that could happen? Very little compared to the worst outcome of riding on the road in this case.



Its the shared pavement / cycleway that is closed.

As mentioned earlier i hope it is just a temporary measure to break the cycle, which on the one hand I understand, but its a bloody pain to the many for the actions of a few. I do think they need to mitigate the impact with a shuttle bus or something.

I rode bridge from the Barton side to Hornsea via the railway routes last year with my little lad. Id be miffed had i got there, got set up only to find the bridge closed - riding the road isnt really sensible least of all with a 3yr old,. In all honestyit didnt occur to me to check the bridge would be open beyond checking the weather. On that occasion it was closed on the east side.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Apr 2021)

Boopop said:


> I'd just ride along the pavement anyway I think. What's the worst that could happen? Very little compared to the worst outcome of riding on the road in this case.



Depends how determined the closure measures are.

The path is quite narrow where it swerves around the bridge supports, so it would be fairly easy to fully block that which would prevent crossing, but not someone jumping.

Something similar happened at the Keelman's Way cycle path at Wylam, Northumberland.

A stretch collapsed into the Tyne, so barriers were put up closing it.

Users climbed around the first lot, so enhanced barriers have now been erected meaning you would have to go swimming to bypass them.


----------



## Boopop (6 Apr 2021)

Tom B said:


> Its the shared pavement / cycleway that is closed.
> 
> As mentioned earlier i hope it is just a temporary measure to break the cycle.



Yeah I know, closed with traffic cones seemingly. I'd rather risk pissing some security guard off than risk my life on a dual carriageway. I wonder if anyone living in Barton-upon-Humber is now having to drive rather than cycle. If I was living there, worked and cycled in to Hull I wouldn't give it much thought. Cycle on the pavement/shared space, even if it's closed. If my actions make the news, good. Cutting off a safe cycling link like that is morally bankrupt in my opinion.



Pale Rider said:


> Depends how determined the closure measures are.



If it got that bad I'd hope with the help of the local cycling campaign group I could organise some sort of protest.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Apr 2021)

Close one lane each side of bridge and make it a cycle lane. Not hard to do.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Close one lane each side of bridge and make it a cycle lane. Not hard to do.


Well you can't do THAT!!!

it might slow down some cars and lorries - all for some riders who don't even pay Road Tax!

(warning - post may contain sarcasm)


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Apr 2021)

Boopop said:


> If it got that bad I'd hope with the help of the local cycling campaign group I could organise some sort of protest.



The path is legally closed, so you could hardly protest on the lines of 'the physical closure measures are so effective I can't breach them'.


----------



## Tom B (6 Apr 2021)

I've emailed the Councillors (BUH Side) to see what light they can shed onto the situation, mitigation and future plans.

I have encouraged them to join the forum but who knows, If you want to email them the addresses are below

REMOVE THE ZZZ from the addresses (just added so they dont get spammed)

Cllr.KeithVickersZZZ@northlincs.gov.uk
Cllr.JonathanEvisonZZZ@northlincs.gov.uk
Cllr.PaulVickersZZZ@northlincs.gov.uk 

Be nice!


----------



## matticus (6 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Close one lane each side of bridge and make it a cycle lane. Not hard to do.


But this might INCONVENIENCE SOME MOTORISTS! Are you mad??


----------



## Boopop (6 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The path is legally closed, so you could hardly protest on the lines of 'the physical closure measures are so effective I can't breach them'.



Indeed, I'd protest the fact that route were closed in the first place. There ought to be some sort of protest/extensive campaign work just by virtue of it being closed at all, regardless of whether the closure can be easily ignored.


----------



## Solocle (6 Apr 2021)

Boopop said:


> Yeah I know, closed with traffic cones seemingly. I'd rather risk pissing some security guard off than risk my life on a dual carriageway. I wonder if anyone living in Barton-upon-Humber is now having to drive rather than cycle. If I was living there, worked and cycled in to Hull I wouldn't give it much thought. Cycle on the pavement/shared space, even if it's closed. If my actions make the news, good. Cutting off a safe cycling link like that is morally bankrupt in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> If it got that bad I'd hope with the help of the local cycling campaign group I could organise some sort of protest.


I'd think that riding over the carriageway (maybe even in the one open lane, in primary, instead of through the cones in the current roadworks area ) would be a more effective means of protest, and harder to stop you than just jamming a maintenance vehicle across the footway, or being tackled by some big burly contractors. The good news with the roadworks is that if the traffic flow exceeds one lane,you just get a handsome tailback.





_Like So_

The toll booths are the main problem, but you could even go through the Humber TAC and motorcycles lane... or just lift your bike past the barriers. Then there are exits either side to make a quick getaway...


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The path is legally closed, [...]


Are you sure about that? Where's the Traffic Regulation Order and is it properly justified?

Also, banning the only free traffic seems directly opposite to the legal requirement that the board "have regard to the desirability of minimising in the longer term the level of tolls to be levied".


----------



## T4tomo (6 Apr 2021)

Just get a group of you organised and stop in the middle of the bridge and block the whole thing for an hour....


----------



## matticus (6 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> Are you sure about that? Where's the Traffic Regulation Order and is it properly justified?


I AM NOT AN EXPERT ON THIS, but from reading Richard Lake's comments on his video, the fuzz told him "_it's private property, they can do what they like_."


----------



## matticus (6 Apr 2021)

Side-note:
I'm always amazed that people walk over these long bridges. Understandable for a _few _if it's an essential journey, but it's a long way as a leisure activity! And the traffic is really noisy.
I always see someone on the Severn crossing to Chepstow. Must take blimmin ages, and there's no real attractions on the English side. (There isn't much more of a view from the middle, than from the banks.)


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> I AM NOT AN EXPERT ON THIS, but from reading Richard Lake's comments on his video, the fuzz told him "_it's private property, they can do what they like_."


I can't be certain without seeing all the Acts, but "The Board is deemed to be the traffic authority for the highway on the bridge" in the 2013 Act makes me think that there is a highway, so the board can no more "do what they like" than any other toll highway operator. They are constrained by law and that law says they act as a traffic authority, which normally means a TRO process. Even if property is private, there can be a public right of way across it, as we know from byways, bridleways, cycle tracks and footpaths.

The police are often wrong on traffic law, but generally it's not a good idea to argue the toss on the street unless there's strong evidence readily to hand (such as being stopped for cycling on the footway within sight of a white-bike-on-blue-circle sign).


----------



## Solocle (6 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> I can't be certain without seeing all the Acts, but "The Board is deemed to be the traffic authority for the highway on the bridge" in the 2013 Act makes me think that there is a highway, so the board can no more "do what they like" than any other toll highway operator. They are constrained by law and that law says they act as a traffic authority, which normally means a TRO process. Even if property is private, there can be a public right of way across it, as we know from byways, bridleways, cycle tracks and footpaths.
> 
> The police are often wrong on traffic law, but generally it's not a good idea to argue the toss on the street unless there's strong evidence readily to hand (such as being stopped for cycling on the footway within sight of a white-bike-on-blue-circle sign).


And let's not forget that the board keep tweeting that the bridge is "open to all traffic".


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (9 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> Side-note:
> I'm always amazed that people walk over these long bridges. Understandable for a _few _if it's an essential journey, but it's a long way as a leisure activity! And the traffic is really noisy.
> I always see someone on the Severn crossing to Chepstow. Must take blimmin ages, and there's no real attractions on the English side. (There isn't much more of a view from the middle, than from the banks.)


You should see the hoards walking over the Forth Road Bridge at weekends just now, even though we are supposed to remain within our own LA area at present. It's so busy is makes using the shared cycle path quite unpleasant (oddly enough we can cycle into a neighbouring area for exercise as long as its not an organised group).

I have walked over the Tay, Forth and Severn Bridges in my time.


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> Side-note:
> I'm always amazed that people walk over these long bridges. Understandable for a _few _if it's an essential journey, but it's a long way as a leisure activity! And the traffic is really noisy.
> I always see someone on the Severn crossing to Chepstow. Must take blimmin ages, and there's no real attractions on the English side. (There isn't much more of a view from the middle, than from the banks.)



I _do_ wonder why people go across to Barton-on-Humber to sightsee: there's not much there apart from the nature reserve. And I've nothing against the place; my grand-mother came from the town.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> I _do_ wonder why people go across to Barton-on-Humber to sightsee:


because it's there?


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> because it's there?



Possibly. Or maybe just the nice nature reserve/waterfowl park, although with an expensive cafe: https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attra...-Barton_upon_Humber_Lincolnshire_England.html

Elswick used to be based there. That would have been worth visting.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> I _do_ wonder why people go across to Barton-on-Humber to sightsee: there's not much there apart from the nature reserve. And I've nothing against the place; my grand-mother came from the town.



Maybe it’s the new tourist attraction that lets you go to the top of one of the towers.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Apr 2021)

Didn't someone once say its not the destination its the journey that counts.

Cycling over the Humber bridge was on my list of things to do (its juts a hell of journey from Hertfordshire) , I wouldn't really care which side to which, nor what was at the "other" side.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2021)

We just used the visitor centre cafe as an excuse to do the bridge in both directions! 

(Originally, the Humber Bridge forum ride came in from the south side and only did the bridge northwards after the cafe stop, but I prefer the riding north of the river and liked the dual crossing so I changed the route. It's a pity that we couldn't do the ride last year because of the pandemic, and won't be able to again until this ban is lifted.)


----------



## craigwend (9 Apr 2021)

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Apr 2021)

There you go

all that pressure from CC has forced them to U turn


----------



## Soltydog (9 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Cycling over the Humber bridge was on my list of things to do (its juts a hell of journey from Hertfordshire) , I wouldn't really care which side to which, nor what was at the "other" side.


If you are only cycling over it one way, North to South is the easiest


----------



## Venod (9 Apr 2021)

For those of you not a member of Cycling UK here is the letter sent to the Humber Bridge Authority. I do hope they sort it soon its a good 100 miler for me, I have various routes some with with a fair bit of off road riding.


----------



## mjr (9 Apr 2021)

Humber Bridge Charity Sportive cancelled due to noncooperation of the bridge board: https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...-news/humber-bridge-charity-bike-ride-5282512


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> Humber Bridge Charity Sportive cancelled due to noncooperation of the bridge board: https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...-news/humber-bridge-charity-bike-ride-5282512


That's a pity...

PS I think that the event organiser must have had a _MAJOR _GPS failure to have ended up where he did with his bike (see article)!


----------



## Poacher (9 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> I _do_ wonder why people go across to Barton-on-Humber to sightsee: there's not much there apart from the nature reserve. And I've nothing against the place; my grand-mother came from the town.


A couple of interesting churches, one anglo-saxon and one norman?


----------



## craigwend (9 Apr 2021)

Venod said:


> For those of you not a member of Cycling UK here is the letter sent to the Humber Bridge Authority. I do hope they sort it soon its a good 100 miler for me, I have various routes some with with a fair bit of off road riding.


Would you know if they've had a response?


----------



## Venod (9 Apr 2021)

craigwend said:


> Would you know if they've had a response?


They have asked for a response by next week, if they email it to members I will post it in this tread.


----------



## Venod (16 Apr 2021)

Response to CUK and further question from CUK to the Bridge Authority.


----------



## craigwend (16 Apr 2021)

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Apr 2021)

Since the bridge was built in 1974, 200 people have jumped. 5 have survived. That is roughly 5 people a year. In March alone this year 6 people jumped and that is what the paths to be closed. I remember on woman jumped with her 2 children and one guy jumped from the bridge onto the dual carriageway below. People have been talking about caging the bridge or putting a net under it. They did this on the Golden Gate Bridge in 2014. It is 500m longer than the Humber Bridge and cost £54 million to put a net under it. There would be a feel good factor for the Humber Bridge board if they spent this money and stopped people jumping off the bridge. But suicide numbers would not decrease as Hull has other bridges, train stations and a whole host of other ways of killing yourself... What annoyed a lot of people is that they closed the bridge with no thought of those who need to cross it to get to work by foot or bike and made no provision for them. I have not seen how many people actually commute over the bridge this way. Very few I would imagine. Hopefully a solution will be found. But I do not think throwing millions of pounds at it is the answer. I am sure some lessons can be learned from the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## craigwend (19 Apr 2021)

Sadly - In 2009 there was a solution found which would have cost £4.5 million, never actioned...

https://archive.is/20130505080143/h...cide-bids/article-1644192-detail/article.html

There are also estimates the 200 number is much lower than the actual number who have committed suicide off the bridge. A friend of mine a young colleague of his, they found his car on the south side, though they couldn't find any video of him on the bridge / doing it.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Apr 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> Since the bridge was built in 1974, 200 people have jumped. 5 have survived. That is roughly 5 people a year. In March alone this year 6 people jumped and that is what the paths to be closed. I remember on woman jumped with her 2 children and one guy jumped from the bridge onto the dual carriageway below. People have been talking about caging the bridge or putting a net under it. They did this on the Golden Gate Bridge in 2014. It is 500m longer than the Humber Bridge and cost £54 million to put a net under it. There would be a feel good factor for the Humber Bridge board if they spent this money and stopped people jumping off the bridge. But suicide numbers would not decrease as Hull has other bridges, train stations and a whole host of other ways of killing yourself... What annoyed a lot of people is that they closed the bridge with no thought of those who need to cross it to get to work by foot or bike and made no provision for them. I have not seen how many people actually commute over the bridge this way. Very few I would imagine. Hopefully a solution will be found. But I do not think throwing millions of pounds at it is the answer. I am sure some lessons can be learned from the Golden Gate Bridge.


Round here the Silver Jubilee Bridge between Widnes and Runcorn has been closed for 3 years - only fully re-opened fairly recently
While the footway was closed - which was for about 2 years - the Local Authority provided a bus service to take anyone who wanted to go across round to the far side using the new Mersey Gateway bridge
Bikes could be taken as well
This seems like a reasonable temporary solution - until a permanent solution can be implemented


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Apr 2021)

craigwend said:


> Sadly - In 2009 there was a solution found which would have cost £4.5 million, never actioned...
> 
> https://archive.is/20130505080143/h...cide-bids/article-1644192-detail/article.html
> 
> There are also estimates the 200 number is much lower than the actual number who have committed suicide off the bridge. A friend of mine a young colleague of his, they found his car on the south side, though they couldn't find any video of him on the bridge / doing it.


Even if it higher and I doubt if it is much higher. It is not the responsibility of the Humber Bridge board to prevent people from jumping. The bridge is perfectly safe for what it was designed for. It is a pity that a few individuals are forcing the hand of the board.


----------



## craigwend (5 May 2021)

https://twitter.com/DaveHarrisonBBC?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1389822851662888961|twgr^|twcon^s1_&ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/twitter.min.html1389822851662888961


----------



## Venod (5 May 2021)

craigwend said:


> https://twitter.com/DaveHarrisonBBC?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1389822851662888961|twgr^|twcon^s1_&ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/twitter.min.html1389822851662888961


Good news, just been on Look North News (BBC Yorkshire)


----------



## Pale Rider (5 May 2021)

Just to make it easier for us all to join in:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-56987429

Opening hours 5am to 9pm, which should satisfy nearly everyone apart from a few crusty old audaxers who no doubt like to cross in the early hours.


----------



## craigwend (5 May 2021)

View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4142736332432258&id=1451722481533670


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 May 2021)

CUK have a thing on their website about it
https://www.cyclinguk.org/news/humber-bridge-reopens-cyclists-and-pedestrians


Duncan Dollimore, Cycling UK’s head of campaigns, commented: _“For over a month the Humber Bridge has been closed to all pedestrians, and anyone cycling except those commuter cyclists who managed to get through a cumbersome registration process, so the reopening is welcome progress. But the tragic loss of life along the bridge has been a chronic problem for more than a decade, requiring investment in long-term infrastructure and intervention measures. Banning people on foot or a bike from crossing the bridge was only ever a knee-jerk reaction which didn’t address the causes or long-term solutions.

"Cycling UK hopes that the Humber Bridge Board will at last recognise the importance of maintaining cycle and pedestrian access whilst improving suicide prevention measures, and if they must have a registration system for people to cross out of hours, make it simple and easily accessible, with registration and other restrictions being time limited rather than permanent."_


----------



## Badger_Boom (7 May 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Why is the bridge is being blamed? I can understand extra measures such as fencing etc.
> 
> Any life lost is tragic but this sort of reporting should be stopped.


I have little experience (thankfully) in this area but I suspect that blaming inanimate objects and outsiders is a way of rationalising the unthinkable.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 May 2021)

The Fridays cycling club follows this with interest. We have an overnight ride from York to Hull and go northwards over this bridge at about 5.30am, from memory. As some in this conversation know well, as they've been with us. It won't happen this year but will probably happen next year, maybe in July. Maybe. But interesting to follow this thread which seems to be the authoritative source. Thanks, all.


----------



## craigwend (23 May 2021)

mmmmartin said:


> The Fridays cycling club follows this with interest. We have an overnight ride from York to Hull and go northwards over this bridge at about 5.30am, from memory. As some in this conversation know well, as they've been with us. It won't happen this year but will probably happen next year, maybe in July. Maybe. But interesting to follow this thread which seems to be the authoritative source. Thanks, all.


Latest... 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-57184890


----------



## Slioch (4 Jun 2021)

Just for info, I crossed the bridge last week travelling N to S. The Western footpath was open. After all the hoohaa I thought there might be additional signage etc in place, but there was nothing out of the ordinary. Very much BAU with plenty of walkers and cyclists.
The gates they'd use to close the path at 9pm are waist height so easy to lift your bike over, although there is cctv and I suspect rule-breakers may be met by a reception committee at the far end (if they have the resources available).


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Duncan Dollimore, Cycling UK’s head of campaigns, commented: _“For over a month the Humber Bridge has been closed to all pedestrians, and anyone cycling except those commuter cyclists who managed to get through a cumbersome registration process, so the reopening is welcome progress. But the tragic loss of life along the bridge has been a chronic problem for more than a decade, requiring investment in long-term infrastructure and intervention measures. Banning people on foot or a bike from crossing the bridge was only ever a knee-jerk reaction which didn’t address the causes or long-term solutions.
> 
> "Cycling UK hopes that the Humber Bridge Board will at last recognise the importance of maintaining cycle and pedestrian access whilst improving suicide prevention measures, and if they must have a registration system for people to cross out of hours, make it simple and easily accessible, with registration and other restrictions being time limited rather than permanent."_


Its displacement, a classic knee-jerk tactic.

Of course, filling out a form and pre-registereing does nothing to protect the vulnerable. If you can fill out a form, you can still jump. Making life difficult for normal folk instead of addressing the actual problem is very much the British way.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Jun 2021)

Happy 40th Birthday to the Bridge!


----------



## craigwend (24 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Happy 40th Birthday to the Bridge!


I remember been given time off school to see the opening & QEII officially opening it


----------

